# Anti-hunter Road Rage Today



## LAURELRUN (Oct 29, 2005)

Got a buck today in PA. The only place I could put the deer in my truck was on the front of the four wheeler, with all the gear we had it was the only option. On the way home a semi truck on the Ohio Turnpike in Elyria followed me about 6" from my rear bumper. My first thought was maybe he was dosing off so I tapped my brake thinking it would wake him up, it's the only thing I could think of. Then he decided to pass me in the right lane, I was in the center lane, and gave the two kids on the passenger side that where with me the finger while he pointed at the deer then he swerved over like he was going to side swipe me, he came up on another car almost rear ending them. Then he changed two lanes to the fast lane, pasted me, cut me off and hit his brakes. I should have called 911 and followed him until the Ohio Highway Patrol got him but for some reason I didn't, it was kind of surreal. This is my first run in with these Waco's in 31 years and apparently they're willing to kill people to get a point across. I've always tried not to display the deer I kill to people that might not agree with what we love to do and is in our blood but to take a 40 ton vehicle and try to cause an accident is beyond comprehension. I guess we should all consider the fact that these people are out there and take precautions when we are out there doing our thing. By the way, it was an 8-point, nice for a Pennsylvania mountain buck. The PA Game Commission has really decimated the deer herd there but the antler restrictions they put in place are working.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's unreal...I would have definitley called the police, but atleast your safe. You really do have to watch out for idiots like that. In the area I'm from, you probably never would run into someone like that. But I moved to the Columbus area and I bet there are a ton of people like that out here. BTW...do you have any pics of that buck? I would like to see it.

Congrats on your success!


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

glad no one got hurt and if it was me i would have called the cops and at the least gave a description of went on and gave them this license plate number.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

that idiot has a mental problem. i work for a company where 50&#37; of our employees are truck drivers and i cant think of one of them that would like to see more deer around. we've had several deer killed by our semi's this year. id called the cops on that tough guy.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

What a moron honestly. As ezbite said, I can't think of a single trucker who "likes" deer. Should of called the highway patrol, he endangered your life and the life of the two children with you.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

can you say methamphetamines. Sounds like a trunking peta member all juiced up. S


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> On the way home a semi truck on the Ohio Turnpike in Elyria followed me about 6" from my rear bumper. My first thought was maybe he was dosing off so I tapped my brake thinking it would wake him up,


a little devil's advocate here.
if it was really a case of "anti-rage",i tend to agree a bit with what some have said.but i kinda wonder if what really set the guy off was your "brake check".though i sure don't condone his reaction,it wasn't the wisest thing to "tap" your brakes with a "40 ton" big rig 6 inches off your bumper.that could have also caused a serious accident.and couldn't he have been pointing to your brake lights instead of the deer?
i hate tailgaters,and have been know to do a brake check myself(in certain situations),but when i have a big rig coming down on me at turnpike speed,i tend to get out of his way,rather than take the chance of causing a serious high speed accident on a major highway.especially with kids in the vehicle.

sounds like you did a great job of waking him up.maybe you should have let him sleep


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I agree with Misfit and was about to say the same thing until I read his response............I'd bet he was actually admiring your deer, until you brake checked him - and that's what set him off.

I'd have definately called the cops - or at least gotten his plate/truck number and the company he works for and called them.

I just had something like this happen to me the other day in Canton on my way into work. A semi cut me off because he decided to turn late and swerved into my lane - so I blew my horn because he literally was pushing me into oncoming traffic. Well, we went around the turn and it opened up into two lanes, so I went around him - he BLEW his horn as I went passed and gave ME the finger! I was shocked! Then at the next light, he gave me BOTH fingers! I got his truck number and looked his company up on the internet, called his HR dept and reported his dumb arse. The lady was very upset and said that is NOT the kind of drivers they employ. 

I basically wanted this jerk to have a permanent mark on his record - if he's doing that to me and it was his own fault, how many other people is he doin that to???


----------



## LAURELRUN (Oct 29, 2005)

I never really thought about him just checking it out but this guy was literally inches from my bumper. And I agree in hindsight that I shouldn't have hit my brakes, and didn't really put them on I just tapped them enough to make the lights light up. Believe me, the next time I have a semi on my tailgate I'll get the hell out of the way.


----------



## LAURELRUN (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's a picture of the PA buck I got Tuesday. Not very big but compared to all the spikes I've seen there the last 25 years he's not bad.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's a good buck! Congrats!


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I am a truck driver and I in no way condone finger waving or driving stupid and endangering people, but maybe I can provide some insight into the matter a bit more. This is my point of view as I have been in this situation.

This is my guess. I do not think the guy had any problems with your deer. He was probably traveling at a speed faster then yours when he ran across you in the middle lane going a bit slower.

Now he has three options, 

He can either go to the right lane, but what happens most time is that you get caught by traffic slowing to exit or slow merging traffic. It is a pain in the neck to pass on the right. 

If he passes you on the left he is setting himself up for a 125-175 dollar ticket, because truck speed in the buckeye is 55. (not saying he is right or wrong for speeding) and once you get out there its pretty much all or nothing when it comes to getting pulled over. We call it the high dollar lane.

What this guy did, once again I do not support it, is climbed up your back bumper trying to make you move over. Most cars will move to the right if they can when they see faster traffic coming up, and when they don't they don't sometimes big trucks will ride your behind to get the point across. He should have moved lanes or just had some patience which is his bad choice.

I cannot explain how frustrating it really is to deal with cars that won't move over without sounding biased so I won't try.

A brake check on the highway is a sign of aggression. Doesn't matter if you just tap your brakes to scare someone or you really mash them hard, it comes accross as aggressive. If he was truly dozing off, your brake flash is not going to wake him up. He most likely took this as a big F-You, and proceeded to engage in road rage.

Road rage happens fast for many silly reasons, and people get hurt before they realize what their stupid actions will cause. That guy could of hurt you and those kids in a split second, and he would of been wrong and you right, but what does being right really mean while you or your kids lay in the hospital hurt or dead. 

I hope I don't sound like I am sticking up for anyone because I am not. There are always two sides, and hopefully I have been able to help you and others see a different side of highway driving.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

so it is called bullying, what the big rigs are doing? if i understand it right. and some times i dont use the brake check i use the "leg cramp and ease off of the gas method". dont get me wrong but if i am moveing with traffic and i see someone comeing faster i will move over but if u come up and ride my bumper. im not moveing or i will just ease off the gas. which is callled "TAILGATEING" which the last time i knew was not allowed. so in other words a big rig trucker would rather push u out of the way, instead of waiting 
and since it is more a pain in the neck to go around u on the right if he could or even better yet cost you your life(which is much cheaper than a 125-175 dollar ticket, from what i understand) because he wants to bully u or push u out of the way because he is breaking the law by speeding and poss. over the weight limit anyhow.
its just my opinion and everyone knows what opinions are.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i consider tailgating me by a big rig an act of aggression. but i would not give them a brake check either.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I am absolutely amazed at the number of people driving on the interstate that do not understand the very simple rule of....DRIVE ON THE RIGHT....PASS ON THE LEFT!


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

Lewis said:


> I am absolutely amazed at the number of people driving on the interstate that do not understand the very simple rule of....DRIVE ON THE RIGHT....PASS ON THE LEFT!


wut he said


----------



## LAURELRUN (Oct 29, 2005)

After several of the opinions I've read, I think maybe I jumped the gun with the Road Rage title. I agree with several of the remarks that have been posted and perhaps it wasn't an anti-hunter but probably someone that didn't really think about what he was doing. Whatever the scenario was, I think we all need to be a little bit more considerate of what other people might not think is appropriate. Thanks for the input!


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

NUM1FIRE said:


> so it is called bullying, what the big rigs are doing? if i understand it right. and some times i dont use the brake check i use the "leg cramp and ease off of the gas method". dont get me wrong but if i am moveing with traffic and i see someone comeing faster i will move over but if u come up and ride my bumper. im not moveing or i will just ease off the gas. which is callled "TAILGATEING" which the last time i knew was not allowed. so in other words a big rig trucker would rather push u out of the way, instead of waiting
> and since it is more a pain in the neck to go around u on the right if he could or even better yet cost you your life(which is much cheaper than a 125-175 dollar ticket, from what i understand) because he wants to bully u or push u out of the way because he is breaking the law by speeding and poss. over the weight limit anyhow.
> its just my opinion and everyone knows what opinions are.


Thats exactly what that truck driver was doing. He was trying to make that car move and he was wrong. You can call it what you want, but it is just bad driving on his part. To brake check him is also bad driving as two wrongs do not make a right and in this scenario can lead to bigger problems then who is right and wrong.I think we all have ran up on someone's bumper at one time or another for whatever reason, it doesn't just happen with "big rigs"trying to bully cars it happens in all passenger vehicles.

When I see someone coming up faster then me, I try to move over before they get a chance to ride my bumper as I am a defensive driver and I do not think it is my job to punish someone's bad driving habit by taking my foot off the pedal to slow them down. If I notice someone tailgating me, I simply move over. Why would I try to teach them a lesson by brake checking or slowing up on them and end up with some drunk hitting me or some truck running me over? My life is more important then that.

Seems like I struck a nerve with you from what I could make of your post, but that was not my intention and I thought I expressed that well enough in the first post. I just wanted to answer the original post and give an inside view of what probably happened on the trucker's end by sharing my experiences on the road. Truck driver's don't all drive the way this one did. He may of lacked experience or just of been a moron, I don't know his situation but I assure you he will not last long on the road driving like that.

I am glad that I was able to shed some light on the subject for those that understood what I was saying, and if it came across as "big rigs" are the boss so get out of their way or they will kill you I guess I had better stop writing because that was not my intention and I am not smart enough to word it any other way. ( I am a truck driver, remember? Cut me some slack)

Everyone be safe out there this Holiday season, see ya on the road.


----------

